# 2500ram Hits 500!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YAHOO !!!*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS RAM! WHOO HOO!!!*









You are 'Da Man'!

Keep 'em coming,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats...

Now only post 30-40 times a day and you will catch up with Jollymon in about a year...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! Nice milestone.

Okay, I admit it - my congratulations are purely mercenary. As I type this, I'm at 497. This post will put me at 498. I'll have to go back to the forums page to see if there are any birthdays so I can grab two more.







Or, I could just pop this one in three times by "mistake."


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations!Â Nice milestone.
> 
> Okay, I admit it - my congratualations are purely mercenary.Â As I type this, I'm at 497.Â This post will put me at 498.Â I'll have to go back to the forums page to see if there are any birthdays so I can grab two more.Â Â
> 
> ...


Aaaaahh. No birthdays today! What am I to do?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!Â Nice milestone.
> ...


Oh, wait. I know . . .























Shameless aint it?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

2500Ram & Moosegut,

Congratulations on hitting 500 you guys. sunny Keep'em coming!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Ram on hitting the 500 mark









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> *YAHOO !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have not said it any better

Congrats

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thor said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > *YAHOO !!!*Â
> ...


This one is Moosegut - Congrats

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Gee, thanks Thor. I was feeling left out.







I knew I could count on you. Ever since you guys hid our diplomats and their families in your embassy in Iran, I've liked you Canadians.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats moosegut on hitting the 500 mark
















Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats to both of you guys on having no lives outside of hanging on an internet forum. There is no way I could ever post that many times. Ever.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations 2500Ram

















John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Katrina you hit the 500 mark also
















Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks I guess







It truly means I have no life but It could be worse.

Congrats Moosgut.

And now Katrina


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Thanks I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAM, Moosegut, Katrina - you do the Class of '05 proud (Katrina, EE and I bestow the status upon you by virtue of ...well....because we want to!)


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Congrats to both of you guys on having no lives outside of hanging on an internet forum. There is no way I could ever post that many times. Ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta lot of nerve - you post an underwear poll just to jack up your post count and you say *WE* have no lives.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I guess
> ...


Congrats Katrina action









Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to both of you guys on having no lives outside of hanging on an internet forum. There is no way I could ever post that many times. Ever.....
> ...


DW made me put up the underwear poll. I didn't do it for the post count.
Now she wants me to put up one about dry cleaning, but...so far.....I have refused.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Katrina said:
> ...










Ooooh, I can't wait. I'm all a-twitter


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Ooooh, I can't wait. I'm all a-twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS is your first effort at defying the girly-man stuff ???


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh, I can't wait.Â I'm all a-twitter
> ...
























ROFLMBO


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to both of you guys on having no lives outside of hanging on an internet forum. There is no way I could ever post that many times. Ever.....
> ...










ROFLMAO!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

